# Are there wolf skins etc. in the Empire Knightly Orders kit?



## mahavira (Jan 10, 2010)

I recently came across a box of 'Teutogen Guard', an old and obscure unit that look rather like foot versions of knights of the white wolf, with two handed hammers. I thought they could be used for greatswords, but 10 doesn't seem enough. I wondered whether the KNightly Orders box would have parts for knights of the white wolf which could be matched to greatsword legs or bodies for suitable unit fillers.


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes, come with wolf pelts and cloaks.


----------

